# Un "bon" modérateur ... C'est quoi ???



## thebiglebowsky (6 Avril 2020)

En survolant les quelques soubresauts du forum, je me suis posé une question, ou plutôt une double question :


Aurais-je fait un "bon" modérateur ?
Qu'est-ce qu'un "bon" modérateur ?

A la première question, je répondrai de façon catégorique : *NON* ! Je vis dans un monde où je me plais à croire que tout le monde est beau et gentil et j'ai la fâcheuse tendance à croire que les autres sont comme moi - mais, et comme vous le savez j'ai tort !

Je ne pourrais pas être le garant d'une certaine autorité alors que moi-même, j'ai des rapport difficiles avec cette même autorité tout en comprenant et en acceptant que la charte du forum soit la "bible" indispensable au bon fonctionnement d'un forum public.

En 19 années sur ce forum, vous ne m'aurez jamais vu trahir la charte et, quand je flirte de temps en temps avec la ligne rouge, c'est toujours (enfin presque toujours ...) avec humour et dérision (enfin, j'essaie !)

Je pars du principe que l'autorité se mérite par une attitude juste et une empathie de bon aloi en accord avec les termes de la charte.

A vrai dire, un modérateur qui agite son bâton et rabroue sans ménagement certains posteurs ne mérite pas mon respect et encore moins le titre de "bon modérateur".

Cette attitude dénigrante me gêne énormément et le malaise que j'ai à lire tes diverses interventions va grandissant.

@aCLR  ... Tu constateras que je vise uniquement le modérateur et non pas l'homme ... Ne te connaissant pas, je ne me permettrais pas de te juger - et qui serais-je pour te juger ???

C'est la raison pour laquelle je me permets d'étaler mon malaise en public, ce à quoi tu répondras "t'as qu'à pas lire, et te contenter de squatter le fil sur la dépression ... " ... Ah mais non ! Il est fermé... flûte alors !

A la deuxième question : "Qu'est-ce qu'un bon modérateur", je vous laisse le soin d'y répondre ...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Avril 2020)

Je vis dans un monde où je me plais à croire que tout le monde est moche et méchant et j'ai la fâcheuse tendance à croire que les autres sont comme moi, et comme vous le savez j'ai raison !

J'ai des penchants stalino-maoïstes et parfois la sensibilité d'un officier de l'école de mécanique de la marine argentine. C'est peut-être pour cela que je trouve que @aCLR est un bon modérateur. En tout cas, bien meilleur que je ne le serais moi-même à sa place. J'ai vu pire du MacG et ailleurs. Tant qu'il arrive à conserver son sens de l'humour et que nous parviendront à conserver le nôtre, je pense que nous pouvons continuer à poster en bonne entente.

J'essaye généralement de prendre en compte le point de vue de l'organisation, comme par exemple lors de la fermeture du Comptoir, mais je suis attristé par les bans et clôtures de comptes récents parce qu'ils ont touché des personnes que j'apréciais sur le forum, par leur ton, leur liberté d'esprit. J'espère qu'ils ne sont pas définitifs.

Le modérateur c'est le flic d'ici, donc on ne l'aime pas trop. Sauf quand on a besoin de lui. Sauf quand on sait que s'il n'était pas là, tout partirais en couille.

Si on était que quelques-uns, un groupe de copains, on n'aurait pas vraiment besoin d'un modérateur. Il nous suffirait de taire certains sujets ou du moins de ne pas leur accorder trop d'importance. C'est facile quand on connait réellement les gens ou qu'on les a suffisamment pratiqués de relativiser une prise de bec. Malheureusement, il y a aussi ici des gens qu'on n'aime pas, qui nous insupportent par leur présumée sottise, leur fatuité ou pour tout autre raison. Le modérateur est là pour nous éviter de laisser aller notre animosité, et surtout pour nous conserver dans le droit fil de la discussion. Nous savons d'expérience que le tout terrain fini dans la gabegie épistolaire. Feu-le-Comptoir est plein de ces posts auxquels toute réponse est vaine.

Qu'est-ce qu'un bon modérateur ? Un modérateur mort (Général Philip Sheridan) mais de mort lente (Georges Brassens).

N'oublions pas : les modérateurs sont des bénévoles. Sans eux, les forums de MacG disparaitraient.


----------



## aCLR (6 Avril 2020)

Je prends mon abonnement.


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2020)

C'est une question de point de vue difficile à trancher. Par exemple, dans les tribus cannibales, dire "le modérateur est bon" peut avoir une signification très éloignée de la nôtre. Mais si TheBig était candidat chez MacGé, je voterais pour lui sans hésiter...


----------



## Dan74 (6 Avril 2020)

Moi pour faire court, le fumeur de pipe faut qu’il passe à autre chose , qu’il range ses cubes , et qu’il joue dans la cour des grands, je parle pas avec une brouette, je la pousse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (6 Avril 2020)

facile !

"Vous savez  je ne crois pas qu'il y'ai de bons ou de mauvais modérateurs...'


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2020)

Trop de lecture, je verrais ça demain. Pareil, je prends l'abonnement.


----------



## PJG (6 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> N'oublions pas : *les modérateurs sont des bénévoles*.


Coucou, c'est encore moi. 
Quel rapport avec le message violant que j'ai eu ?
Bien sûr qu'un modérateur est important pour le bon fonctionnement d'un forum, mais je n'ai jamais vu un message aussi nul sur un forum. J'ai même pensé un moment que j'étais sur un forum Windows. 

Mais *aCLR *a tous les pouvoirs ici. 
Son nom c'est "*L'intouchable*". 
Dommage, pourtant j'aimais bien son humour, mais pas cette fois-ci.


----------



## peyret (6 Avril 2020)

Ah si @aCLR pouvait casser sa pipe, on le retrouverait dans......


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Avril 2020)

Quelle est la différence entre bon et mauvais ? Réponse en vidéo


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2020)

Vaste question...


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2020)

Le bon...


----------



## patlek (7 Avril 2020)

Le modérateur...





Le truand (Dragao !!)


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2020)

moi aussi je voulais mettre un gif... et puis j'ai pas réussi à l'intégrer !


----------



## Anthony (7 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'espère qu'ils ne sont pas définitifs.



Comme j'ai beaucoup regardé _Tom and Jerry_, je sais que le chat perd toujours contre la souris. On a quelques Dom Juan du flirt avec les règles parmi nous, et je crois qu’on s'ennuierait sans eux, donc je laisse tomber le système byzantin de mauvais points qui donnent des mauvaises images qui donnent des suspensions temporaires avec un bonnet d'âne qui donnent des suspensions définitives qui donnent des réinscriptions sous de nouvelles identités. Les deux meilleurs juges de paix, c'est d'une part le jugement du modérateur (l'arbitraire dirait certains, mais on n'a jamais dit que les forums étaient une démocratie, et quand bien même…) et d'autre part la loi (derrière les forums de MacGeneration, il y a MacGeneration, on a tendance à l'oublier, et nous avons une responsabilité d'hébergeur). Pour ce qui me concerne, mais je modère finalement peu, quand on tombe sous le coup du deuxième cas, la suspension est définitive. Quand on tombe sous le coup du premier, et en ce moment où les esprits s'échauffent bien vite c'est souvent, la suspension est temporaire. Quelques-uns de tes _sparring partners_ favoris reviendront bien vite, et je n'en doute pas bien fort, ne t'inquiète pas. (Et le comptoir tombait souvent entre les deux, ou plutôt passait de l'un à l'autre, en fonction de la finesse des intervenants, et certains n'étaient vraiment pas fins. Au bout d'un moment, c'est usant.)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Avril 2020)

Et cafteur en plus ... ...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2020)

1)  Aurais-je fait un "bon" modérateur ?


     Je vais essayer de répondre sérieusement... Ce n'est pas gagné...

     En fait, je ne même sais plus si j'ai déjà été modérateur ou pas...

     Alors, ici, sur McG, sûr que je ne l'ai jamais été. 
     Mais je suis par ailleurs administrateur d'un autre site depuis plusieurs années, et je ne me rappelle plus du tout si je suis passé directement administrateur ou si je suis passé très brièvement par un statut de modérateur pendant une phase intermédiaire.
     Peu importe, en fait. 
     Le site en question n'a pas - ou plus - grand rapport avec MacG.
     J'en suis depuis un bon moment le propriétaire, et depuis un certain temps aussi le seul membre "actif", si on peut dire...
      Donc je m'administre moi-même, et ça se passe plutôt bien. 


     Mais la question était peut-être "aurais-je fait un bon modérateur sur MacG?... Voire plus spécifiquement au Bar MacG?... 
     Je n'en sais rien... J'aurais modéré à ma façon, mais aurais-je été bon?...

     Ce qui est clair, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, une telle perspective ne présente réellement aucun intérêt pour moi.    
     Je tiens bien trop à ma liberté d'opinion(s). Pour celles que j'ai encore le droit d'exprimer.
     Je tiens bien trop à ma liberté de parole, ma liberté de ton.

     Avec - entre autres - la fermeture du Comptoir, et en fait aussi l'ambiance actuelle du Bar, voire des forums MacG en général, les contraintes pour tout "simple membre" sont très suffisantes pour moi, sans en plus me coller sur le dos un devoir de réserve qui me priverait d'une grande partie de ma liberté de parole. 
     Je laisse donc bien volontiers cet honneur insigne et ce plaisir immodéré à d'autres que moi.  




    2) Qu'est-ce qu'un "bon" modérateur ?


    La question me semble double, mais je tente d'abord d'y répondre de façon simple.


    1) Un bon modérateur est celui qui accepte l'autorité d'un ou de plusieurs administrateur(s). 

    En caftant ou pas...  Discrètement... Ou pas !  


   2) C'est aussi celui qui fait respecter des règles. 

   Celles des forums ( Conditions d'utilisation des forums, Charte des Forums, etc... )... Mais aussi les lois d'un pays. 

   Ces règles, normalement, s'appliquent à tout le monde. 
   Selon moi, une bonne modération fait qu'il n'y a pas de passe-droit pour qui que ce soit. Pas pour les anciens, ni pour les stars des forums, encore moins pour les copains, etc...


   3) Idéalement, un modérateur doit être respecté.  

   Le mieux pour cela est qu'il soit apprécié, ou du moins pas trop impopulaire, et qu'il sache utiliser son autorité naturelle avec parcimonie, sans tomber dans l'autoritarisme. 
   Ses interventions de modération doivent être justes, mesurées. La sévérité doit être réservé aux seuls qui la méritent. Une certaine bienveillance pour les autres me semble procéder d'une nécessaire humanité. 
   En gros, un nouveau venu ou un maladroit ne doit pas être traité comme un troll qui vient exclusivement pour pourrir les échanges sur un forum. 
   Le cas des rebelles qui flirtent avec les limites sans les dépasser constitue encore un autre type de profil, à mon sens.


   Le reste dans le prochain post ; celui-ci risque d'être assez long comme ça...


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2020)

Donc...


2)  Qu'est-ce qu'un "bon" modérateur ?


Apparemment, la question est aussi: selon l'idée que vous vous faites d'un bon modérateur, aCLR est-il un bon modérateur?


À l'instar de TheBig, je vais moi aussi me limiter à aCLR modérateur. Je laisse de côté l'homme, moi aussi. 

Présenté comme ça, on pourrait presque se demander si un bon modérateur peut aussi être humain...  Et la réponse est... Ouiii !!!... 


En gros, je donne raison au post initial de The big, à quelques nuances près, et je suis presque tenté de donner raison à Moonwalker sur un point...

Pour avoir fréquenté pas mal de forums depuis le début des années 2000, je peux dire que des modérateurs, j'ai eu l'occasion d'en croiser beaucoup...
Selon mes critères, évidemment qu'il y a mieux qu'aCLR...
Mais honnêtement, il y a pire aussi !  (C'est en cela que je donne presque raison à Moonwalker  ).

Pour être le plus honnête possible, je ne crois pas avoir déjà vu aCLR intervenir en tant que modérateur pour rien.
Alors que j'ai déjà vu des modérateurs intervenir pour tout et n'importer quoi, y-compris pour rien, ou ne pas intervenir du tout quand une intervention aurait pourtant été plus qu'utile, voire nécessaire.

Donc, en gros, il comprend sa fonction, et sait intervenir quand il le faut.
En revanche, il y a chez lui un vrai problème de proportionnalité dans ses interventions, lorsque l'on considère la "faute" à l'origine de son intervention. 

Ceci dit, je dois bien reconnaitre qu'il aboie davantage qu'il ne mord.
Mais il aboie souvent trop fort à mon goût.

Alors qu'un petit jappement serait souvent largement suffisant...  


Voilà. 


PS: Punaise, ce que c'est bon d'être un simple membre des forums !!!...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2020)

Je suis à 100 pour cent d'accord avec tes appréciations !  

Ensuite, je me suis posé sincèrement la question de savoir pourquoi je ressens depuis longtemps une certaine animosité envers @aCLR  (le modérateur et non la personne !) ?

La première réponse ... c'est son avatar !  ... je ne sais plus voir son avatar sans me taper une crise d'urticaire
qui peut aller jusqu'à une chiasse fulgurante dans le pire des cas, d'où son allusion à un "caca nerveux" dans un autre thread ! 

D'autrepart, j'avoue aussi qu'au fil du temps, c'est devenu un "petit jeu", surtout depuis la fermeture du comptoir et du fil sur la dépression dans lequel je pouvais me laisser aller avec mes petits copains - il a donc fallu que je me trouve une autre "cour de récréation" pour me sentir exister (sur le forum, parce que dans la vraie vie ça va !) ... Il est certain aussi que les départs, volontaires ou non, de certains de mes potes de comptoir m'ont affectés ! 

N'empêche, son avatar avec la pipe et le rictus qui va si bien avec est immonde !   ...  ... Une vraie tête de cafteur ! 

Il faudra peut être que je consulte !


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je suis à 100 pour cent d'accord avec tes appréciations !
> 
> Ensuite, je me suis posé sincèrement la question de savoir pourquoi je ressens depuis longtemps une certaine animosité envers @aCLR  (le modérateur et non la personne !) ?
> 
> ...


@zebig : demande un fil à ton nom... même hb2* en avait (presque) un !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @zebig : demande un fil à ton nom... même hb2* en avait (presque) un !



J'aimais bien hb ! Même sérieux il me faisait rire ... Grâce à lui, je regarde d'un autre oeil la vieille montre en or de mon grand-père qui me permettra si le besoin s'en faisait sentir de l'échanger contre quelques boîtes de cassoulet ! 

hb, c'était le visionnaire du forum !


----------



## Romuald (9 Avril 2020)

Le bon modérateur n'existe pas. Soit parce qu'il vous rentre dedans un jour et que vous estimez ça injuste, soit parce qu'il s'en prend, à tort bien sur , à un de vos potes, ou à l'inverse qu'il ne s'occupe pas d'untel qui est pourtant, à votre avis, un troll-un malpoli-un diffuseur d'infox-un fouteur de mUrde-un cUnnard, etc. (rayez la mention inutile).
En conséquence, le mauvais modérateur n'existe pas non plus.


Moonwalker a dit:


> Le modérateur c'est le flic d'ici, donc on ne l'aime pas trop. Sauf quand on a besoin de lui. Sauf quand on sait que s'il n'était pas là, tout partirais en couille.


Entièrement d'accord avec Moonwalker.  

Par ailleurs, modérateur du bar est un métier à haut risque, les membres s'y lâchent un maximum, et il faut faire la part des choses : est-ce du premier ou du second degré ? est-ce une réaction à chaud ou réfléchie ? est-ce que je laisse glisser pour ne pas passer pour un modofacho© au risque que ça parte en vrille ? C'est bien beau de critiquer la modération, mais un petit stage 'vis ma vie de modérateur' ferait taire bien des récriminations, non ?
Les récents nioubes de combat© n'ont pas eu à subir les assauts de la horde©, les moqueries des piliers du bar©, les volées de boules rouges© sans parler de la modération à la hache d'un certain chat-dans-l'dos. Moi si, à mes débuts ici, mais j'ai vite compris comment ça fonctionnait, et ça a fini par plusieurs restos avec quelques-uns de ces messieurs-dames. 

Aujourd'hui la team premier degré est omniprésente et semble faire des adeptes hors de son cercle habituel. C'est bien triste.


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Le bon modérateur n'existe pas. Soit parce qu'il vous rentre dedans un jour et que vous estimez ça injuste, soit parce qu'il s'en prend, à tort bien sur , à un de vos potes, ou à l'inverse qu'il ne s'occupe pas d'untel qui est pourtant, à votre avis, un troll-un malpoli-un diffuseur d'infox-un fouteur de mUrde-un cUnnard, etc. (rayez la mention inutile).
> En conséquence, le mauvais modérateur n'existe pas non plus.
> 
> Entièrement d'accord avec Moonwalker.
> ...


ah, la horde...
ah, les boules rouges...


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2020)

Moi, j' ai pas répondu...

Bon alors... Qu' est ce que c' est qu' un bon dictateur...??

Oups! Je veux dire "modérateur"... 

(C' est le confinement, la fatigue, et tout çà....)


----------



## patlek (9 Avril 2020)

Et : Est ce que je ferais un bon dictateur ??

Haaaannnnnn... çà me déplairait peut etre pas...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (9 Avril 2020)

Vivement que l’on réouvre votre comptoir, les piliers de bar, histoire d’avoir la paix


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Et : Est ce que je ferais un bon dictateur ??
> 
> Haaaannnnnn... çà me déplairait peut etre pas...









Pour assortir à


----------



## flotow (9 Avril 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Vivement que l’on réouvre votre comptoir, les piliers de bar, histoire d’avoir la paix


Parlons pilier !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Moi si, à mes débuts ici, mais j'ai vite compris comment ça fonctionnait, et ça a fini par plusieurs restos avec quelques-uns de ces messieurs-dames.



Ouais ben pas moi !!


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> ah, les boules rouges...



Tu remarquera qu'elles sont (presque) revenues.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu remarquera qu'elles sont (presque) revenues.


Il y a juste un souci dans l'incrémentation…


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu remarquera qu'elles sont (presque) revenues.


C'est à dire ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est à dire ?



Passe ton pointeur sur « J’aime », pour voir.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Passe ton pointeur sur « J’aime », pour voir.


Olala, c'est magique la technologie !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est à dire ?


Veux-tu bien arrêter de jouer au plus fin avec nous ! 
Je te cite :


flotow a dit:


> peut-on considérer que la réaction Grr est une boule rouge ?
> en particulier si on pouvait lui enlever les yeux et la bouche...
> #merci


Alors ?
C'était quoi ta question déjà ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Veux-tu bien arrêter de jouer au plus fin avec nous !
> Je te cite :
> 
> Alors ?
> C'était quoi ta question déjà ?


J'avais oublié  mon message... Et le Grrr


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'avais oublié  mon message... Et le Grrr


Bonne réponse !


----------



## Sly54 (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> J'avais oublié  mon message... Et le Grrr


L'effet du confinement sur les neurones ?


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'effet du confinement sur les neurones ?



Sur les quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Sur les quoi ?


Au singulier c'est bien suffisant !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> L'effet du confinement sur les neurones ?





Anthony a dit:


> Sur les quoi ?





aCLR a dit:


> Au singulier c'est bien suffisant !


C'est férié, ok ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> C'est férié, ok ?


Rhôo, s'il-te-plaît, ne te fâche pas pour si peu.

Tu veux une valda™ ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux une valda™ ?



Ah la valda - quels souvenirs !!!!! C'est réservé aux vieux de la vieille ça !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Gosse, je passais tous les jours devant l'usine ! :miam:


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Gosse, je passais tous les jours devant l'usine ! :miam:


Et maintenant c'est une usine pétrochimique ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Et maintenant c'est une usine pétrochimique ?


Pas loin, une boîte de peinture époxy !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

Moi, c'était valda ou pulmoll, le tout entrecoupé de grandes rasades d'huile de foie de morue ou, plus rarement d'un verre de stout avec un oeuf cru dedans préparé avec soin par mon grand-père !


----------



## Neyres (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Moi, c'était valda ou pulmoll, le tout entrecoupé de grandes rasades d'huile de foie de morue ou, plus rarement d'un verre de stout avec un oeuf cru dedans préparé avec soin par mon grand-père !


Sans modération


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Et dire que ça se vend toujours !


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2020)

L'ultraflood a déménagé ? Le fil d'origine et celui du covid ne vous suffisent plus ?     

ppf (quoique ), chez moi c'était solutricine vitamine C gout citron ™


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> Sans modération



Bien évidemment !!!!!!    ... trop fort Neyres !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> L'ultraflood a déménagé ?


C'est pas l'ultraflood, c'est l'ultravirus !


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

c'est l'ultravieux ... le l'ultravirus, c'est la transformation automatique


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> c'est l'ultravieux


'foiré !


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Bien évidemment !!!!!!    ... trop fort Neyres !


/me n'avait pas compris le jeu de mots…


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> /me n'avait pas compris le jeu de mots…


/slaps aCLR


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> /slaps aCLR


Au lieu de faire le mariole à demander le retour des boules rouges…
Demande un mini foin-foin la prochaine fois !
Arobase Anthony Aaah le mini foin-foin…


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

/taz flotow


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> chez moi c'était solutricine vitamine C gout citron ™


Je n'aimais pas trop la couche ocre du milieu.
Mais quand ma Mamie me tendait la boîte, j'en prenais une quand même !


----------



## patlek (10 Avril 2020)

Moi dictateur, je serais un dictateur normal.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Moi dictateur, je serais un dictateur normal.


Il faut un programme en 60 points, sinon c'est pas sérieux !


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Arobase Anthony Aaah le mini foin-foin…



Tu plaisantes, tu plaisantes, mais son illustre mémoire a été évoquée en conférence de rédaction juste avant le confinement.


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu plaisantes, tu plaisantes, mais son illustre mémoire a été évoquée en conférence de rédaction juste avant le confinement.


Le retour ou les boules rouges !
Mais... était-ce uniquement sa mémoire ou aussi son retour ?


----------



## flotow (10 Avril 2020)

Forum et Jus de Pomme...
*En avant la modération !*​


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

flotow a dit:


> Mais... était-ce uniquement sa mémoire ou aussi son retour ?



Tu poses des questions bien compliquées pour un vendredi midi sous le soleil. Je vais aller ouvrir une bière, tiens.


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Tu plaisantes, tu plaisantes, mais son illustre mémoire a été évoquée en conférence de rédaction juste avant le confinement.


Revoilà Anthony les gars ! MEF !

Qui vient de demander l'effacement de son compte ?!
Qui ai-je encore blessé dans son amour propre !?

Ce Thebig ne va pas me louper !
_
Adieu juvénile amitié
Si longtemps rêvée

C'est définitivement râpé
pour ce dubitatif baiser

Promis en aparté
un beau matin d'été_


Et le premier qui me dit qu'on est au printemps, je le ban tazze !


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2020)

Le Printemps est arrivé, sors de reste dans ta maison,
Le Printemps est arrivé, la belle saison,
L'amour et la joie sont revenus chez toi.

Vive la vie et vive le vent,
Vivent les filles en tablier blanc,
Vive la vie et vive le vent
Et vive le printemps.

Dépêche-toi, dépêche-toi, ne perds pas de temps,
Gagne ton arbre et sème ton champ,
Gagne ton pain blanc.
L'hirondelle et la volette,
C'est la forêt qui me l'a dit,
L'hirondelle et la volette sont échappés d'leur nid.

Y'a le printemps qui te réveille,
T'as le bonjour du printemps,
Y'a le printemps qui t'ensoleille,
Ah le coquin de printemps.

Le printemps nous a donné le joli lilas,
Le printemps nous a donné le rire aux éclats
Et plein de bonheur pour nous chauffer le coeur.
Vive la vie et vive le vent,
Vivent les filles en tablier blanc,
Vive la vie et vive le vent
Et vive le printemps.

Dépêche-toi, dépêche-toi, ne perds pas de temps,
Donne ta sève et donne ton sang
Pour faire un enfant.
L'hirondelle et la volette,
C'est la forêt qui me l'a dit,
L'hirondelle et la volette ont déjà des petits.

Y'a le printemps qui te réveille,
T'as le bonjour du printemps, (bis)
Y'a le printemps qui t'ensoleille,
Oh le coquin de printemps.(bis)
Y'a le printemps qui te réveille,
T'as le bonjour du printemps.


----------



## Anthony (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Qui ai-je encore blessé dans son amour propre !?



Attends, je te décerne un prix pour l'ensemble de ta carrière, comme ça c'est fait une bonne fois pour toutes.

Comment ça, ça marche pas ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Attends, je te décerne un prix pour l'ensemble de ta carrière, comme ça c'est fait une bonne fois pour toutes.
> 
> Comment ça, ça marche pas ?


Il y a un cheque avec le prix ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Un bon modérateur, c'était moi.
Point final.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un bon modérateur, c'était moi.
> Point final.


Rien qu'à la signature ce doit être vrai


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

CQFD


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Non, c'est quelqu'un qu'on n'aime pas et qui n'est pas là pour se faire aimer. Au début il siffle, après il tire _(du moins moi)_.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est quelqu'un qu'on n'aime pas et qui n'est pas là pour se faire aimer. Au début il siffle, après il tire _(du moins moi)_.


Bah voila , c'est clair maintenant , je sais qui sait


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Non, c'est quelqu'un qu'on n'aime pas et qui n'est pas là pour se faire aimer. Au début il siffle, après il tire _(du moins moi)_.


Va voir la section vidéo dans les années 2005-2010, tu verras. Le truc c'est de siffler qu'une fois pour annoncer la couleur.
Après tu sors de l'ombre et PANDANLAGL.


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un bon modérateur, c'était moi.
> Point final.


C'est vrai qu'à une certaine époque, McG ressemblait à un sitcom : La Horde© et les nioubes...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Ouais. Mais en plus abrasif.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Après tu sors de l'ombre et PANDANLAGL.


Non, non, non, moi c'est comme au football, 2 cartons jaune et après boule 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Mais non.
Faut taper par surprise. 
Derrière la nuque d'un coup sec.


----------



## Locke (10 Avril 2020)

J'aime pas tuer les lapins.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Fût un temps où on dégoupillait les nioubes et les récalcitrants avec les dents...
C'est plus consensuel maintenant.


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)




----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

Oh merde...


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh merde...


Tell me more


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

more


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

Bravo : Bonne réponse


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Mais je ne p


Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fût un temps où on dégoupillait les nioubes et les récalcitrants avec les dents...
> C'est plus consensuel maintenant.


« Plus consensuel » le mot est faible, Fabounet !

Suffit de leur dire : « pssst chéri, tu as un bouton sur la joue ! » pour qu'ils te répondent « Non, c'est toi le bouton ! » Et si t'as le malheur de relancer d'un « prends du recul, ça n'est pas moi la pustule ! » alors-là c'est le drame… Ça suinte de partout et pis s'en va !

On est entré dans l'ère du _consensible_ !


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> consensible


Tout attaché ?


----------



## Neyres (10 Avril 2020)

C'est nostalgique un bon modo ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tout attaché ?


Oui oui le toutou est attaché aujourd'hui ! Pourquoi , t'es facteur ?


----------



## nicomarcos (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi , t'es facteur ?


Non du tout, tout ce que je poste se trouve sur ce forum


----------



## aCLR (10 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Attends, je te décerne un prix pour l'ensemble de ta carrière, comme ça c'est fait une bonne fois pour toutes.
> 
> Comment ça, ça marche pas ?


Vois le bon côte des choses.
Tous les members que nous perdons, c'est human-fly, administrateur et modérateur du fofo bonanniversaire.fr, qui les récupère !


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Neyres a dit:


> C'est nostalgique un bon modo ?


Un bon , oui peut être


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Vois le bon côte des choses.
> Tous les members que nous perdons, c'est human-fly, administrateur et modérateur du fofo bonanniversaire.fr, qui les récupère !



Ah, si seulement !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Avril 2020)

On aura tout vu...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On aura tout vu...


Oui en effet


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Non du tout, tout ce que je poste se trouve sur ce forum


De toute façon, mon p'tit Nico, tu n'es pas concerné par cette _conspiration des imbéciles_. Au contraire, tes constantes sont bonnes car tu ne combats pas, tu plies. Et la souplesse, mon grand Marcos, est essentielle pour s'intégrer dans cette compagnie de pommés. Continue comme ça et tu iras loin !


----------



## Anthony (11 Avril 2020)

aCLR a dit:


> Tous les members que nous perdons, c'est human-fly, administrateur et modérateur du fofo bonanniversaire.fr, qui les récupère !



Je suis absolument incapable de dire du mal du MQCD (d'ailleurs si la mouche humaine est capable de retrouver mon compte… il doit y avoir de l'archéologie numérique à faire chez toi).


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je suis absolument incapable de dire du mal du MQCD (d'ailleurs si la mouche humaine est capable de retrouver mon compte… il doit y avoir de l'archéologie numérique à faire chez toi).



*Voilà. *

Il te suffit d'être connecté avec ton identifiant et ton mot de passe.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Je suis absolument incapable de dire du mal du MQCD


JE ME SUIS FAIS PIRATER MON COMPTE PAR CES AFFREUX DE LA HORDE !!!
JE TE JURE ANTHONY, C'EST PAS MOÂ !!!
C'EST EUX !!! :O :O :O


----------



## Neyres (11 Avril 2020)

Ce sujet part en O.O


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2020)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Voilà. *
> 
> Il te suffit d'être connecté avec ton identifiant et ton mot de passe.




Faudrat surveiller le petit dernier:



                                           Discussions                            881                        Messages                            44 747                        Membres                            817                                                                
Bienvenue à notre nouveau membre, Dragao


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

patlek a dit:


> Discussions 881 Messages 44 747 Membres 817


Comparé aux stats d'ici, c'est le club med là-bas ! 

Ça peut être une idée de weekend au calme, nan ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Avril 2020)

C'est quoi MQCD ? Mais Qui C'est Donc ?

Facile : Kate. Pas besoin d'être un bon modo pour ça


----------



## patlek (11 Avril 2020)

Mon Q C Dupoulet


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un bon modérateur, c'était moi.
> Point final.



Curieusement, en pansant aux mauvais modérateurs, c'est toi qui me vient à l'esprit immédiatement.

Petit flic, petit chef, esprit étroit, pas un millimètre de psychologie sous le cuir chevelu, avec cela une interprétation très personnelle de législation des droits d'auteurs et de l'utilisation de logiciels pourtant parfaitement licites, et j'en passe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Avril 2020)

Un bon modérateur c'est ... pas moi.
Sur un forum actif, c'est se prendre la tête tous les jours pour arriver à faire du bon boulot


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Curieusement, en pansant aux mauvais modérateurs, c'est toi qui me vient à l'esprit immédiatement.
> 
> Petit flic, petit chef, esprit étroit, pas un millimètre de psychologie sous le cuir chevelu, avec cela une interprétation très personnelle de législation des droits d'auteurs et de l'utilisation de logiciels pourtant parfaitement licites, et j'en passe.


Le mec qui va essayer de m'apprendre mon métier.
Décidément, la mauvaise foi poussée à ton niveau à des vertus hallucinogènes.
C'est risible.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2020)

Une chose est sûre, ton métier ce n'est pas le droit. Mauvaise définition de la loi et inversion de la charge de la preuve. On avait à la modération vidéo un vrai petit kapo de la Hadopi.

Par acquis de conscience, je suis retourné lire les fils de discussion de l'époque ou tu officiais de tes basses œuvres. Sais-t-on jamais, les souvenirs sont traitres parfois. Et bien non, je t'y retrouve exactement comme je t'ai décris.

Tu faisais la chasse à HandBrake, logiciel qui ne permettait déjà plus à l'époque le "rip" de DVD commerciaux. Tu ignorais systématiquement la question de l'interropérabilité, pourtant essentielle dans le débat. Je conviens que certains n'étaient pas adroits dans leurs questions, moi-même j'avais du une fois refuser de répondre à ce qui était apparu au deuxième post comme manifestement hors charte, mais ta position te servait surtout à appliquer ta propre conception de la loi en dehors de toute réalité légale. Procureur, juge et partie, tu n'étais clairement pas à la bonne place.

Rappel : "Les mesures techniques ne doivent pas avoir pour effet d'empêcher la mise en oeuvre effective de l'interopérabilité, dans le respect du droit d'auteur." (Art. L331-5) Principe que tu as toujours systématiquement ignoré. C'est pourtant ce principe qui permet à VLC d'exister.

Et puis, tes bans systématiques avaient rendu l'endroit quasiment infréquentable, toute question impossible. J'ai même retrouvé un fil de discussion de 2004, courageusement prolongé par un post de 2009, sur une question de formats de fichiers, où tu n'as pas pu t'empêcher de venir mettre ta bille verte, sans plus de motif que d'écrire "drm". Tu as bien fait d'arrêter la modération, tu frisais l'hépatite.

M'enfin, t'as raison, mieux vaut en rire aujourd'hui.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2020)

Ce qui prouve au moins de choses :
1- Je n'ai jamais fait la chasse à Handbrake mais à son utilisation pour le piratage uniquement comme tout autre outil utilisé (ou détourné) pour cela.
2- Tu n'as vraiment rien à faire de ta vie pour retourner chercher des posts d'il y a 15 ans. Mais ça, je l'avais déjà remarqué sur des échanges stériles, racistes et puérils avec Lemmy (enfin je veux dire Time Capsule) dans une section désormais fermée.
Merci d'avoir joué.
Joyeuses Pâques.


Ah et pour rappel la modification de l'article L331-5 que tu cites est de 2009, alors que je ne modérais plus depuis longtemps.
Mais ça bien sûr, ça ne va pas avec ta logique de déni et de dénigrement habituelle...


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Va voir la section vidéo dans les années 2005-2010, tu verras.





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu n'as vraiment rien à faire de ta vie pour retourner chercher des posts d'il y a 15 ans.



2020-15= ?
L'arroseur n'est pas trop mouillé ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> 2020-15= ?
> L'arroseur n'est pas trop mouillé ?


Tu y es allé ? Non. J'imagine que tu as autre chose à faire. (et d'ailleurs c'était du second degré, comme mes autres interventions)
Moi non plus, j'ai également autre chose à faire.
Mais il était évident que ce genre de fâcheux allait vite y plonger, on a l'habitude avec lui.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah et pour rappel l'article L331-5 est de 2009, alors que je ne modérais plus depuis longtemps.
> Mais ça bien sût, ça ne va pas avec ta logique de déni habituelle...



Alzheimer ?



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais fait la chasse à Handbrake mais à son utilisation pour le piratage uniquement comme tout autre outil utilisé (ou détourné) pour cela.


C'est ta conception du "piratage" qui reste sujette à caution. Tu demandais d'apporter les preuves que ce qu'ils faisaient fut légal. Il ne faut pas pousser. Encore un peu tu leur envoyais les flics ?

Handbrake ne rippait déjà plus les DVD commerciaux depuis 2007. Quel "piratage" était possible avec ce logiciel ?

Et puis, "ripper" ses propres DVD commerciaux ce n'est pas certainement pas les "pirater". Ça ne veut pas dire qu'on va les distribuer sur la toile au tout venant.

Il existe d'ailleurs des DVD commerciaux exempts de toute protection. J'en ai plusieurs. Concept que tu balayais aussi de ton mépris : "ça existe encore ?" Ben oui, et on en vend toujours.



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu n'as vraiment rien à faire de ta vie pour retourner chercher des posts d'il y a 15 ans (sic)


C'est le confinement, on est le week-end de Pâques et j'avais envie de tuer le temps (lui, c'est légal). 

Encore une fois, et sérieusement, par souci d'équité car je me méfie des souvenirs qu'on conserve sur une si longue période.

Tu prends bien la peine de répondre. T'as pas plus à foutre que moi, visiblement. 



Fab'Fab a dit:


> on a l'habitude avec lui.



Serviteur. 

Mais je te laisse les insultes, comme dans l'autre section.


----------



## nicomarcos (11 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais il était évident que ce genre de fâcheux allait vite y plonger


Ouf, me voilà rassuré, sauvé de la noyade, et surtout de l'hypothermie parce que les degrés je suis sensible.
Sur ce, bonne soirée je vous laisse à vos "reciprocal grudges"


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Avril 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Alzheimer ?



Mauvaise foi encore ?
J'ai abandonné la modération durant l'été 2011.
L'article que tu cites est d'octobre 2012.



Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est ta conception du "piratage" qui reste sujette à caution. Tu demandais d'apporter les preuves que ce qu'ils faisaient fut légal. Il ne faut pas pousser. Encore un peu tu leur envoyais les flics ?


Mauvaise foi encore ?
Oui, je demandais afin de ne pas répondre si la demande faite était légalement acceptable, la responsabilité de ma réponse engageant celle de MacGé.
Mais visiblement ça ta passe loin au dessus. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Handbrake ne rippait déjà plus les DVD commerciaux depuis 2007. Quel "piratage" était possible avec ce logiciel ?


Donc ça ne prouvait qu'une chose, l'inutilité de la question posée à ce moment-là...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, "ripper" ses propres DVD commerciaux ce n'est pas certainement pas les "pirater".


Relis la définition de la loi que tu cites. Tu verras que tu a encore tort. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> Il existe d'ailleurs des DVD commerciaux exempts de toute protection. J'en ai plusieurs. Concept que tu balayais aussi de ton mépris : "ça existe encore ?" Ben oui, et on en vend toujours.


Ca existe encore les DVD ?




Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est le confinement, on est le week-end de Pâques et j'avais envie de tuer le temps (lui, c'est légal).
> 
> Encore une fois, et sérieusement, par souci d'équité car je me méfie des souvenirs qu'on conserve sur une si longue période.
> 
> Tu prends bien la peine de répondre. T'as pas plus à foutre que moi, visiblement.


Je n'ai pas passé l'après-midi à compiler tes vieux posts... Je pointe juste ta mauvaise foi habituelle. Pas besoin de me plonger dans le passé, elle est quotidienne.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Serviteur.
> 
> Mais je te laisse les insultes, comme dans l'autre section.



Visiblement tu as aussi un problème avec le français. Tu devrais lire la définition du mot insulte...


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

Mes chériiiis !!!!!!!! STOP !

PLEASE !!!


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A la prochaine !


Bisous Fab'


----------



## Gwen (11 Avril 2020)

Non, ne pars pas, on commençait à s'amuser.


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Non, ne pars pas, on commençait à s'amuser.


— Oui mais on va s'amuser ailleurs qu'ici !
— Ah bon ?
— Oui, ici c'est fermé !!!


Je profite de ce moment de calme pour donner mon point de vue sur le boulot de modo des forums d'expressions. Une précision ommise par Thebig lorsqu'il créa le sujet. Normal me direz-vous, lui comme moi n'allons jamais du côté casse-tête du forum. On se casse le cul pour raconter des âneries certes mais sûrement pas la tête pour faire du support… Non, il y a déjà assez de champions comme ça de l'autre côté. Je ne dirais pas que lui comme moi sommes des maillons faibles du macos mais nous avons préféré challenger dans une cour à notre portée.

Donc…

Ah oui ! Un modérateur des forums d'expressions qu'est-ce que c'est ? Eh bah, figurez-vous que c'est la même chose qu'un modérateur des forums techniques ! Et là, vous vous dites, ce modo se moque de nous, mais non, pas du tout ! La seule différence notable entre ces deux côtés de la modération tient dans le discours tenu.

Côté technique, les modos doivent passer la serpillière à longueur de discussion. Mais ils ne peuvent pas vraiment réprimander les auteurs des sujets nettoyés. Alors que croyez-moi, ces modos là aussi aimeraient bien se lâcher quelques fois. Sauf qu'on effraie pas un gars ayant un souci avec son ordi ou son appli avec la même véhémence qu'un gars, monté de gros sabots, souillant un tapis.

Si bien que dans un forum d'expression, c'est l'inverse qui se produit. Le modo se doit d'élever la voix pour se faire entendre. Il n'est là pour aider personne, non, il est là pour éviter que les aidants, venus se délasser entre deux interventions techniques, ne se collent des bourres-pif pour un oui ou pour un non.

Voilà…

Sur ce les copains, je vous glisse une synthèse valable ici comme partout ailleurs.



			
				« Dans mon oreillette » a dit:
			
		

> Un bon modérateur est celui :
> — qui connaît ses ouailles ;
> — qui est capable et s'autorise à dire tout haut – mais en y mettant les formes – ce que d'autres ne devraient pas se permettre. Par exemple : _Untel passe les bornes, intervient hors de propos ou dit n'importe quoi_ ;
> — qui, surtout, est droit dans ses bottes et a un comportement et une attitude claire et constante, en sorte que chacun puisse comprendre son « mode d'emploi » ;
> — qui joue aussi un rôle d'animateur.


----------

